# Had to change reservation due to covid, incurred fees.



## Meg (Sep 9, 2022)

Hello everyone!

I recently tested positive for covid a day before my original departure date travelling on the California Zephyr. I called to see if it could be changed and the first voice recording I hear is someone saying that you can change your reservation without any fees if the disruption is covid related, which seemed very promising! But after talking with a representative, there was no way around paying the difference between my original fare and the new fare, which ended up being around $160 for two tickets. 

I'm just wondering if anyone has gone through the same situation and if they were able to successfully change their dates without any cost.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## pennyk (Sep 9, 2022)

I believe the "no change fee" eliminates the change penalty on the original reservation. Since the new reservation is more expensive than the original reservation, I assume you were given full credit for the original reservation (without a fee). If you were charged a penalty on the original reservation, I would phone back and ask to speak to another agent and/or customer relations (during the week during business hours).


----------



## zephyr17 (Sep 9, 2022)

@pennyk nailed it. Amtrak has never guaranteed fares if modifying to a different day. Amtrak doesn't charge change fees or penalties to modify a reservation under their current policy (which is general due to COVID pandemic and applies to everyone, not just those who had COVID).

You are not seeing change fee, but a fare difference. Amtrak fares are yield managed and change based on demand and available inventory. There is a fare difference between what you paid for your original travel date when you made your reservation and your new travel date now. It is entirely normal and in no way misleading.

As Penny said, you should be seeing a full credit for what you originally paid on your email receipt.


----------

